# clinton b 704



## Terry dosher (Dec 3, 2012)

hey all you Clinton experts brake out your parts books. I just got my first real restore project and it is a cherry. I am looking for any part house that care the parts for these engines and are part numbers would like to deal with a shop and not ebay so I can get the right part but I will take what I can get. just don't have any clue on it and want to get the parts before I get into it.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello Terry,I haven't worked on a Clinton in close to 50 years.I bought a used one for $5 and put it on my home built motorized bicycle when I was 10 years old.I found a link to a guy that goes by the name of clintonnut and he SEEMS to be well versed in any thing Clinton.He also has parts available for some models.Check out this thread and shoot him an email for more info?

Sorry I don't have more to offer.Have a Happy New Year.

http://clintongas.fr.yuku.com/topic/531/700A


----------



## Terry dosher (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks


----------

